# UKM Clothing Update 29/05



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The Hoodie has been decided, of all the samples that we received there was one that eclipsed the rest in terms of quality and comfort. I'm really happy with this one - job done.

:rockon:

However, the same cannot be said for the t-shirts. A couple were 'okay' but 'okay' isn't good enough. I said from the outset that if we do clothing it's going to be decent quality stuff, not naff rags with budget prints... :turned: So, a new supplier with different brands has been sourced and I have 8 new t-shirt samples arriving tomorrow. Hopefully at least 1 of these will be up to scratch and we can then get the ball rolling with printing next week.

The status of everything is as follows:

*Hoodie*

100% happy, good to go.

*Zip Hoodie*

*
*One definite possibility, an alternate option for comparison arrives tomorrow and a final decision will be made between these 2.

*T-Shirt*

8 new samples arriving tomorrow.

*Shorts*

50/50 on whether we sell these initially. I wasn't happy with the previous selection but have 4 alternates arriving tomorrow.

*Trousers*

Undecided on these, another sample arriving tomorrow.

*Girls Hoodie*

One definite possibility, an alternate option for comparison arrives tomorrow.

*Girls Vest*

100% happy, good to go.

*Girls Legging*

100% happy, good to go.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Lorian said:


> The Hoodie has been decided, of all the samples that we received there was one that eclipsed the rest in terms of quality and comfort. I'm really happy with this one - job done.
> 
> :rockon:
> 
> ...


Will you be doing mens vests and leggings?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Lorian said:


> The Hoodie has been decided, of all the samples that we received there was one that eclipsed the rest in terms of quality and comfort. I'm really happy with this one - job done.
> 
> :rockon:
> 
> ...


If hoodies are g2g, can I order one?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

@Lorian Just to amend...it's the girls joggers/yoga pants that are good. 3/4 length leggings arrive tomorrow


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DutchTony said:


> If hoodies are g2g, can I order one?


Sorry I wasn't clear. I meant good to go as in good to go for print.

As soon as they are available to order I'll be announcing it on here and in an email newsletter.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

solidcecil said:


> Will you be doing mens vests and leggings?


Mens vests possibly.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Any pictures of the shorts?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear. I meant good to go as in good to go for print.
> 
> As soon as they are available to order I'll be announcing it on here and in an email newsletter.


Ok great :thumb:


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

any idea on price of hoodie yet


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Danjal said:


> Any pictures of the shorts?


The ones I have aren't great.

If the ones arriving today are decent I'll take some over the weekend.



mat81 said:


> any idea on price of hoodie yet


Probably £25. That is just an estimate though as I don't yet have confirmed pricing on the printing.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

@Lorian any update on the clothing situation mate?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

musclemate said:


> @Lorian any update on the clothing situation mate?


Just waiting at the moment.

Waiting for 2 companies to get back to me regarding supply of some garments.

Also waiting for my final print samples to arrive - these are ones that will be sent out to some members to test.

I'll post on UK-M as soon as there is good news!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Just waiting at the moment.
> 
> Waiting for 2 companies to get back to me regarding supply of some garments.
> 
> ...


You will have to let us know the slogans you went with


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Really need to get these sorted  i need to by some gym clothes very soon and really want a UKM set.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Any pics yet? @Lorian


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Any pics yet? @Lorian


This one

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_5TgF6HRWdXY/TRO6p3pJteI/AAAAAAAAARM/CaWlJpzWub4/s400/rocking.jpg

That'll be rocking horse poo

http://www.charlesformayor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/unicor1.jpg

That'll be unicorns

http://sustainabilityadvantage.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/stock-photo-pot-of-gold-at-the-end-of-the-rainbow-2694848.jpg

That'll be gold at the end of the rainbow


----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm excited!


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

I could have made all these to your specifications


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bgpine said:


> I could have made all these to your specifications


Tbf you probably still can.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Verno said:


> Tbf you probably still can.


Well if someone wants me to make them, send me all the spec and I can get samples sorted cheaply within two weeks


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bgpine said:


> Well if someone wants me to make them, send me all the spec and I can get samples sorted cheaply within two weeks


 @Lorian

Or send him a pm mate.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

When he's free to chat, Ill be happy to hear what he wants/needs


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Bgpine said:


> When he's free to chat, Ill be happy to hear what he wants/needs


Please send me a PM outlining what you can offer. I need to know whether you are just talking about printing, design, sourcing garments or actual manufacture.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Lorian said:


> Please send me a PM outlining what you can offer. I need to know whether you are just talking about printing, design, sourcing garments or actual manufacture.


sENT


----------



## wazmiester (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi can you please send me a hoodie sample

thanks


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

lim so looking forward to the launch in 2018


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Bora said:


> lim so looking forward to the launch in 2018


Whoaaa, slow down now. No need to be pushy, these things take time. Lots and lots and lots and lots of tiiiiimmmmmeeee.......


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Personalised Gifts & Garments | YourDesign.co.uk

I've just designed a UK-M hoodie, hope you all like it.


----------

